# 24 zoll oder doch 27 zoll Monitor??



## Axelsnowman (17. Dezember 2011)

hallo

ich habe ein 13" macbook pro und suche nun einen externen Monitor. Apple cinema display ist mir zu teuer und hat zu wenig Anschlüsse für z.b xbox 360 oder so was...

Ich bin zum Schluss gekommen das es mind 24 zoll sein müssen.

hier mal was ich mit dem Display alles machen will:

office 
internet 
in xcode programmieren
cinema 4d Animationen erstellen
Bild und Filmbearbeitung also hauptsächlich final cut, aperture und Photoshop

und was mir wichtig ist ich will meine xbox 360 und meine PS3 anschließen können ( in HD )
was noch wichtig ist, dass ich in meinem Zimmer keine Fernseher habe das Display soll also auch mal einen film abspielen können in guter qualli und auch fernsehe schauen können (über Eyetv) und wie schon erwähnt auch für xbox und ps3 geeingnet sein also nicht zum pro gaming wo ich unbedingt 2 millisec reaktions zeit brauch einfach für den normalen Nutzer der 1 bis 2 stunden call of duty oder battlefield spielen will


also hab ich mich bisschen informiert und kann mich aber nicht entscheiden ob ich einen 27" oder einen 24" Monitor nehmen soll.
wenn es ein 24 Zöller seine soll dann der Dell u2410 und bei einem 27 zöller der Asus VE278Q

hoffe mir kann wer helfen..


alexander


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

Schau dir mal den Dell U2312HM näher an. Der hat eine gute Farbabstufung und kommt auch mit Konsolen klar.
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Im 27" Bereich wirds da schon enger. Gerade bei deinen Anforderungen wäre ein IPS-Monitor da zu empfehlen. Leider hat der 27" von Dell mit externen Geräten da seine Probleme.
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2711

Daher geht meine Empfehlung klar in Richtung Dell U2312HM!


----------



## Axelsnowman (19. Dezember 2011)

hallo

danke für die schnelle Antwort und für den Tipp.
den Dell u2711 hatte ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen der ist mir aber zu teuer..

was hältst du den von den beiden Displays die ich genannt hab und soll ich eher zu einem 24" oder 27" greifen??

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

> wenn es ein 24 Zöller seine soll dann der Dell u2410 und bei einem 27 zöller der Asus VE278Q


Der Dell U2410 ist schon etwas "alt". Der 2312HM ist da modernen und technisch weiter. ; )

Der ASUS hat laut Rezessionen und Userberichten teilweise einen Gelbstich und ein Schlierenproblem.


----------



## Axelsnowman (19. Dezember 2011)

danke.
der u2410 ist also nicht für gaming geeignet. ich finde es bei ihm aber gut das er so viele Anschlüsse hat.

der saus hat in einem computer Bild Test recht gut abgeschnitten. Kann man dem vertrauen??

bleibt nur noch die frage ob 24" oder 27"


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2011)

Ob 24" oder 27" hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie weit Du vom Monitor weg sitzt. Ich habe zum Spielen einen Samsung 27", und möchte nie wieder auf 24" wechseln, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Diesen hier würde ich nehmen: iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

> der saus hat in einem computer Bild Test recht gut abgeschnitten. Kann man dem vertrauen??


Von den Computer Bild-Tests halte ich nicht sehr viel. Da verlasse ich mich eher auf PCGH und Prad.de
Allerdings kommt immer noch der persönliche Eindruck dazu. Und den kann dir kein Test der Welt liefern.  

Ich würde 24" nehmen, da es dort einen Monitor gibt, der all deinen Anforderungen gerecht wird. Und das auch noch relativ günstig!


----------



## Axelsnowman (19. Dezember 2011)

danke für die antworten.

ich denke ich bestelle mir mal den well u2410 und den asus teste die beiden ne Woche und dann geht einer zurück ich denke das ist das beste.

danke


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

> ich denke ich bestelle mir mal den well u2410


Was spicht denn gegen den U2312HM? Ich persönlich würde ja das ältere Produkt nicht mehr kaufen, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde, wenn dann auch auf jeden Fall zur 23" Variante greifen. Den Größenunterschied sieht man nie im Leben. Außer, Dir ist das  16:10 Format extrem wichtig.


----------



## Axelsnowman (19. Dezember 2011)

nein wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich das design schöner und mir ist es wichtig das ich einige Sachen wie xbox und ps3 so wie apple tv2 und meine macbook anschließen kann und da hat er dell u2410 richtig viele Anschlüsse.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

Also beim Monitor achte ich am wenigsten auf das Design. Hier muss die Leistung bzw. das Bild stimmen.


----------



## Axelsnowman (20. Dezember 2011)

ja das stimmt vl muss ich noch mal nachdenken..

hat wer nen tipp für einen guten 27" unter 400€ ??


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2011)

Evtl. wäre ja der Samsung was für dich. 

Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ryle (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde eher zum HP ZR2440w greifen. 

schnelleres e-IPS Panel (besser zum Spielen)
weniger Stromverbrauch 
mehr Kalibrierungsspielraum als der Dell
kostet knapp 80€ weniger

Für Fotobearbeitung geeignete 27" Zöller gibt es keine unter 400€.


----------

